# Tartaria and Turkmenistan



## JWW427 (Nov 15, 2020)

This is by Jon Levi. City of Ashgabat.
Although I personally see no real Tartarian influence in the USA, I see plenty in Turkmenistan. And all the "Stans."
This video gets into Heliod's Five Ages of Man, which is interesting given our forum's topics.
Amazing!



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEdd1jisV3E_


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 15, 2020)

Ashgabat seems to be quite new when it comes to architecture. Wonder whether they are setting this up as the 'capital' of the next post-reset period, moving away from the West. The architecture in Ashgabat appears to be old-world style at first glance, but looking at the buildings closely, the style is more primitive and repetitive.

The ghost cities being built in Asia and Africa make be believe the Powers That Be are preparing for a power shift from America/Europe to the East, with Asia as the center of control. There will probably be a lot of traumatized orphans from the West who need a new home when Covid is over.

Also the non-typical Heroic Age (usually there are only 4 ages) could have been the 1000-year rule of Christ.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 15, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Ashgabat seems to be quite new when it comes to architecture. Wonder whether they are setting this up as the 'capital' of the next post-reset period, moving away from the West. The architecture in Ashgabat appears to be old-world style at first glance, but looking at the buildings closely, the style is more primitive and repetitive.
> 
> The ghost cities being built in Asia and Africa make be believe the Powers That Be are preparing for a power shift from America/Europe to the East, with Asia as the center of control. There will probably be a lot of traumatized orphans from the West who need a new home when Covid is over.
> 
> Also the non-typical Heroic Age (usually there are only 4 ages) could have been the 1000-year rule of Christ.



Good points.
What if some of these overbuilt cities and ghost cities are for ETs wanting to live here? I know this is the wild side explanation but it may have some truth. Higher dimensional folks cannot be seen due to their higher vibration, sort of like an airplane's propeller spinning fast.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wanting to live here?
I know extra terrestrials have more sense.
Ego is capable of just about anything when it comes to one-upmanship  amongst those for whom money is of no use.


----------



## DanFromMN (Nov 15, 2020)

Turkmenistan is underpopulated, just like all of the European cities in China.


----------



## Armin Hammer (Nov 16, 2020)

I saw this video earlier and was reading about it at a few different places.  

One website said "A major earthquake in 1948 wiped out the entire city of Ashgabat, killing almost 110,000 people".

Wikipedia says on October 6, 1948, an estimated 7.3 on the Richter scale earthquake killed 110–176,000.

That might be why it's so underpopulated.


----------



## Gold (Nov 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Ashgabat seems to be quite new when it comes to architecture. Wonder whether they are setting this up as the 'capital' of the next post-reset period, moving away from the West. The architecture in Ashgabat appears to be old-world style at first glance, but looking at the buildings closely, the style is more primitive and repetitive.
> 
> The ghost cities being built in Asia and Africa make be believe the Powers That Be are preparing for a power shift from America/Europe to the East, with Asia as the center of control. There will probably be a lot of traumatized orphans from the West who need a new home when Covid is over.
> 
> Also the non-typical Heroic Age (usually there are only 4 ages) could have been the 1000-year rule of Christ.


We can't make a statement on how new or primitive Ashbagat is without researching what we can of it, because for all we know the buildings look that way because of "facelifts" done to degrade them while still making them look better than our modern architecture.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 16, 2020)

Gold said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Ashgabat seems to be quite new when it comes to architecture. Wonder whether they are setting this up as the 'capital' of the next post-reset period, moving away from the West. The architecture in Ashgabat appears to be old-world style at first glance, but looking at the buildings closely, the style is more primitive and repetitive.
> ...



I may look into this in detail later, there are some wrong proportions with newer revival architecture, they don't get the ratios right.


----------



## Gold (Nov 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...


I've noticed that as well as some buildings having lower floors that follow the theme of 3 arched windows in a "block" while the upper floors do not as typical of lots of remodeled buildings. Without old enough photos we'll be hard pressed to determine whether or not it's new or original if all the artifacts have been defaced. If I'm remembering KD's facelift thread correctly a lot of the examples that retained 3 blocked arched windows on the ground floor were nonetheless not original? We could be dealing with an imitation city like the ones in China mimicing France, who knows.
Speaking of them, I wonder if they stand on anywhere of significance like the footprint of a past city on an older map.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020



Armin Hammer said:


> I saw this video earlier and was reading about it at a few different places.
> 
> One website said "A major earthquake in 1948 wiped out the entire city of Ashgabat, killing almost 110,000 people".
> 
> ...


If it leveled the city that may also be why it looks so off and like a futuristic imitation of the older style of architecture. From doing a quick look on Google at pictures of the city, I don't see a lot of buildings that survived with roof balconies or belfries except maybe for the towers surrounding the mosque. Copper domes though and aether antennae, but that alone isn't enough to conclude they're original or old. If it's reconstruction it's curious they bothered to try to mimic the old style at all since we've seen reconstructions of old buildings bombed in WW2 that were more or less faithfully repaired, at least on the outside and a scant few entirely new buildings that look exactly like older ones. Even basement windows aren't a 100% giveaway for an old building since newer ones sometimes mimic this even going so far as to be built "sunk" into the ground but it's pretty easy in general to tell those apart from authentically aged ones. Sometimes the pavement can be a giveaway if something is old, the pavement in places like St. Petersburg and Italy looks a certain way but obviously can't be too old because there are basement window'd buildings coming out of it.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 16, 2020)

The arches on the ground floor are commonplace in an lot of buildings. Assuming its a facade on a metal framed structure where the metal frame is the engineering transferring the load into the ground, then it is for aesthetic reasons. If its a brick, block, stone structure then engineering comes into play as the arch is much stronger than a lintel in that it can carry heavier loads safely into the ground.
The latter is is why cellars of large buildings always have arched roofs to them


----------



## Gold (Nov 16, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> The arches on the ground floor are commonplace in an lot of buildings. Assuming its a facade on a metal framed structure where the metal frame is the engineering transferring the load into the ground, then it is for aesthetic reasons. If its a brick, block, stone structure then engineering comes into play as the arch is much stronger than a lintel in that it can carry heavier loads safely into the ground.
> The latter is is why cellars of large buildings always have arched roofs to them


I am aware but it's also a feature a lot of old buildings have that facelifted ones carry over. Certain cities have lots of original looking buildings with an arched first floor (first according to the new ground level) then squared off windows but you can tell the old style from the newer one, the latter being smaller and more apartment like instead of large with a brick trim on top


----------



## Starman (Nov 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Ashgabat seems to be quite new when it comes to architecture. Wonder whether they are setting this up as the 'capital' of the next post-reset period, moving away from the West. The architecture in Ashgabat appears to be old-world style at first glance, but looking at the buildings closely, the style is more primitive and repetitive.
> 
> The ghost cities being built in Asia and Africa make be believe the Powers That Be are preparing for a power shift from America/Europe to the East, with Asia as the center of control. There will probably be a lot of traumatized orphans from the West who need a new home when Covid is over.
> 
> Also the non-typical Heroic Age (usually there are only 4 ages) could have been the 1000-year rule of Christ.



It appears to me that Ashgabat has evidence of sophisticated old world urban layouts, along with a more recent attempt at building similarly inspired architecture that once accompanied it.  Maybe some of the old buildings were refurbished, but I get the sense that they are all new, but they conform to the geometric grids that were already there.

Clearly the modern architects and builders who are responsible for today's manifestation knew that they were attempting to recreate something that already had a history there.  Whether the current build-out was an ego driven project made possible by too much money floating around, a post-reset capitol to rule from, or a home for trans-dimensional beings (same thing as ETs, IMHO), is another inquiry.

I get satisfaction just seeing the elaborate grid work, and the well placed and ornamented buildings, an art project par excellence.  The overall impression however is a little creepy, almost like a mausoleum, a testament to beings who once inhabited it.  It's like a place frozen in time, with objects and structures that have no practical purpose. It appears as a jewel created by the mind, just for the sake of the beauty.


----------



## davtash (Nov 17, 2020)

A  really excellent thread. I am a Brit and live in Uzbekistan but have not yet made it to Turkmenistan. Rereading Arthur Koestler's 'The Invisible Writing' When he travelled through Soviet Turkmenistan in the chapter on Storm in Turkestan. The whole book interesting but particularly his experiences with the nomads of this land. so interesting and he describes places which had been destroyed. Having a good re-read and then moving on to his travels nearer to my home now in Samarkhand and Bukhara. Here in Tashkent there are at least two Griffin statues.
A really interesting connection to the city of Merv regarding its conquest by Bobur in theory the founder of the Moghul era in India
https://depts.washington.edu/silkroad/texts/babur/babur1.html


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2020)

I had an insight about the old world sophisticated urban layouts and buildings we see in Ashgabat and elsewhere.  I'm quite familiar with Tibetan Buddhism and the focus on mandalas and using them as a basis for meditation.  The 2D mandalas are actually the basis for your 3D visualization.  You are creating a palace which deities inhabit and move around (is that a 5D visualization when it's up and running?) These palaces have perfect form, similar to the ideal in old world buildings.

Is there some value that we don't understand in viewing old world layouts, similar to what the Tibetans do when they build and view a 3D mandala building or see it in their mind's eye?  

I'm sure there's aesthetic value and the satisfaction of viewing harmonic perfection, but is there more?  Could be it's just creating an inspired, god-centered world that in the end sets up a thought pattern that helps humans lead a more uplifting life.  Or maybe when you get into that mindframe you get to astral travel or some other gridwork gets activated, some kind of frequency/harmonic that enables a healthy environment.

I know from my travels to these places that it's easy to revel in all the architectural beauty and symmetry.  I can imagine myself in the old world just sitting around and feeling the top of my head float off as I meditate with open eyes on the power, beauty, and harmony visually washing over me.


----------

